
Show HN: Call Screening app that ends robocalls forever – CallHero - undertap
https://www.getcallhero.com/
======
harper59
Well, I'm not gonna fight about Google VS Apple, but I think I will comment on
this robocall topic. I have read an article about someone who filed a lawsuit
against a company which called him using robocalls multiple times, and he won.
I think people might want to try this way as a revenge. Make them pay because
of those unwanted calls.

------
XMPPwocky
Google already does this for Pixel phones, probably much better than you (no
offense), because they're Google.

If they roll that feature out in stock Android, how do you not instantly die?

~~~
undertap
Great question :) 1\. We have iOS, which is a pretty big market (1.3B active
devices worldwide) 2\. Google's product is based on an ML chip physically
located on the Pixel device. We live on the Cloud, compatible backward with
all android smarphones. 3\. Google's product focuses on plain call screening.
We have a couple new features in our roadmap for future versions that will
take the product to different paths and hopefully will not compete directly
with Google.

------
oplav
You have a missing capital letter in your opening paragraph.

> Not sure about a call? decline to forward it to Callhero.

~~~
undertap
Thanks for letting us know :) already fixed

